# Pink Bling



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

hmmm...fairly recently somebody posted a list of pink bling. If you posted that list, could you direct me to the thread? Thank you! Happy trails!


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

I don't have a list, but I have every type of pink bling imaginable.









Those are my wheels and brakes.

What are you looking for?


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

was it perhaps your own thread?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=662795&highlight=pink+parts


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

It wasn't me. If I would have seen those rims in advance, I'd own them. Some pink bling stuff that I know of is:
-Straitline (headsets, stems, levers, etc...)
-Sram XO Pinkslip
-KMC Chains
-Hope pink tech brakes
-Industry Nine/Chris King (wheels)
-Salsa seat clamps


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

I haven't gotten pink bling at all lately, but I did have a set of the 2006 ish (lighter pink than the current) King hubs and 2005 headset, I had a Salsa seat post clamp, and the Hope pink brakes. They were pretty cool with little flowers on the rotors


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

A few more:
Chris King bottom brackets and headsets (note that they have 2 colors of pink)
Jagwire Ripcord brake and derailleur cables
Twenty6 flat pedals, brake levers, bar-end caps (note that their pink doesn't go with either of the 2 colors of Chris King pink--it has a little more purple in it)
Odi pink grips and/or pink lock jaws

For small parts that dont wear, painting them with pink nail polish works. I painted the red Race Face logo in my stem pink a couple of years ago and it still looks good. Also, I took apart my Shimano gear indicators and painted the orange tabs pink--they look fabulous! I also painted the derailleur pulley bolt pink last year and it still looks good.

About a year ago, I looked all over the place for pink spoke nipples and couldn't find any. We even looked into getting them custom done. It turns out that pink is one of the tougher colors to annodize.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

I haven't ordered anything from these folks, but there's quite a bit of pink doohickies here:

http://www.purelycustom.com/c-3-bicycle.aspx


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

ooooooooh thanks ya'll! I'll be working part time at a bike shop and i'm looking for ways to spend all my money!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Do I know this bike shop? Does Suka "guard" it?

And here's some pink bling:









































































Pink Flames, coffee cup, CK headset, and WTB seat.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

gabrielle said:


> I haven't ordered anything from these folks, but there's quite a bit of pink doohickies here:
> 
> http://www.purelycustom.com/c-3-bicycle.aspx


I ordered a pink headset stem cap for my wife, and it just came today from this site. Took about a week or so, and she loves it. Her bike is not pink, but hey, she can at least have a bit of pink on there.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

indeed, this shop is guarded by the Suka!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Right now on bonktown.com*

30 mins only, but may cycle back around tomorrow....


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

jeeeeeeeeeeeez, I'm just drooling, ya'll!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I sold the bike but kept the wheelset as a spare. They don't match my new red/black/white DH bike but were too pretty to part with...










And my pink bike w/pink chain, saddle, pink chris king hubs and headset...


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

So, here's my pink bling, and it's currently up for grabs if anyone's interested.










https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=64829

Such a fun bike, but it's been replaced. Bittersweet to see it go, since I've had so much fun on it, but it's ready for a new good home. (Just replaced it with a Pivot Mach 5.7).


----------

